# converting transom mount TM to bow.....



## ohiobass (Jun 21, 2011)

I've read here that all you have to do, if wanting to mount a transom mount tm on the bow, is to unscrew the head, and turn it around 180 degress, and make a mount fot it.
Is this true?
looking to get a 45lb MK Endura transon mount and mount it on the bow of a 12 ft Sears Gamefisher semi V.

Thanks in advance 8)


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 21, 2011)

if im not mistaken you heard right. my freind has a transom mount on the bow of his little jon boat and i think thats how he did it...


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 21, 2011)

ohiobass said:


> I've read here that all you have to do, if wanting to mount a transom mount tm on the bow, is to unscrew the head, and turn it around 180 degress, and make a mount fot it.
> Is this true?
> looking to get a 45lb MK Endura transon mount and mount it on the bow of a 12 ft Sears Gamefisher semi V.
> 
> Thanks in advance 8)



I recommend using one with a composite shaft to be able to handle some flex. I believe the endura has it. 

I did it with a 37lb MG which has a metal shaft. The 180 and making a mount were easy. Worked great on my 14' lite alum boat as long as there was weight in the back. There was allot of fish tailing if no weight. That is until I hit a rock at only speed setting of two. The shaft bent slightly which makes for some effort to slide it up and down now. If it was on the transom the MG mechanism pops free. It is still useable, but lesson learned.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 21, 2011)

ohiobass said:


> I've read here that all you have to do, if wanting to mount a transom mount tm on the bow, is to unscrew the head, and turn it around 180 degress, and make a mount fot it.
> Is this true?
> looking to get a 45lb MK Endura transon mount and mount it on the bow of a 12 ft Sears Gamefisher semi V.
> 
> Thanks in advance 8)



That is correct. I did it with my MK. In fact, they have instructions on how to turn the head on the Minn Kota website (but you don't really need them). The hardest part is building a strong enough bracket on the bow to handle the torque of the motor.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 21, 2011)

I HAD AN OLD BOW MOUNT TROLLING MOTOR THAT I USED THE MOUNT FROM ILL POST PICS TONIGHT AS LONG AS ITS NOT RAINING, BUT IT WASNT A BAD JOB, TURNING THE HEAD IS A PIECE OF CAKE!!


----------



## G Lap (Jun 21, 2011)

I did the same thing with one of those white Minn Kota models (it was for use in saltwater). Me and my brother-in-law welded a triangular frame out of rectangular tubing, which fit the top of the hull in the front left corner of the boat (1967 fiberglass Kingfisher). A piece of angle was welded to the top of the triangular piece, this angle iron was parallel with the transom. Wood was bolted to the angle iron (here was where the motor was to be clamped). For the wood I used two pieces of 3/4" plywood that were stacked up, glued and clamped tightly together. The bracket was bolted in several places to the top of the hull at the front left corner. Once it was finished it worked well. With that particular boat, the bow would sit low enough in the water to work out well. That is one consideration to think about, those trolling motors designed for the transom usually have a shorter shaft than one designed for a bow mount. As someone else already mentioned, what ever you mount it to needs to be very solid. Those motors can put out a lot of torque.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 21, 2011)

i havent used it yet but this is what i came up with i would loved for the shaft to be a bit longer,but i think it will work ok, i wont be using it in rough water anyhow, with me up front + a battery the water line should be a little higher any how i have 8-10" above the tip of the prop to the water line on the boat and thats with me in the back, so im not worried


----------



## FlyBye (Jun 21, 2011)

ohiobass said:


> I've read here that all you have to do, if wanting to mount a transom mount tm on the bow, is to unscrew the head, and turn it around 180 degress, and make a mount fot it.
> Is this true?...



I recently purchased a Minn Kota TM at Bass Pro and they said that you can rotate the head to use it as a bow mount.

BOB350RX, where did you get your TM mount? I've never seen on like it before. Do you like it?

FlyBye


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 22, 2011)

THAT MOUNT IS AN ANCIENT MK BOW MOUNT, IT CAME WITH THE BOAT WHEN I PURCHASED IT 4 YRS AGO, I PUT IT BACK ON WHEN I REDID THE BOAT WAS GONNA USE THE ORIGINAL MOTOR FOR IT BUT I DIDNT LIKE HOW IT WAS SET UP SO I PULLED THE MOTOR AND LEFT THE MOUNT, I DIDNT LIKE HAVING 2 TM'S ON THE BACK SO I GOT TO THINKING, THEN THE SMOKE CAME... WAS A MESS  BUT I HAVE YET TO USE IT I THINK IT WILL WORK PRETTY NICE FOR ME WE WILL SEE JUST NEED SOME WEATHER


----------



## ohiobass (Jun 23, 2011)

I may try this for mounting a transom mount tm on my 12 ft boat's bow.
It's a piece of 1/4" aluminum L angle. VERY strong!
Gunna screw it to both top sides of the gunwall.


----------



## G Lap (Jun 23, 2011)

ohiobass said:


> I may try this for mounting a transom mount tm on my 12 ft boat's bow.
> It's a piece of 1/4" aluminum L angle. VERY strong!
> Gunna screw it to both top sides of the gunwall.




For some reason, the photo you put on your thread only showed up as an *X* with *img.* next to it. Does anyone know if something is set up wrong on my PC?


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 23, 2011)

ohiobass said:


> I may try this for mounting a transom mount tm on my 12 ft boat's bow.
> It's a piece of 1/4" aluminum L angle. VERY strong!
> Gunna screw it to both top sides of the gunwall.
> 
> i dont see why that wouldnt work just ake sure you soften the corners on the angle, would realy suck to bump into with your elbow, etc.  , is the aluminum on the gunwall pretty thick? these motors put out some torque hate to hear it poped the screws and went into the drink just a thought... good luck, try to use stainless screws/bolts if you can the aluminum and a galv screw will react and rust pretty quickly


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 24, 2011)

Once you get the mount sorted out I suggest you also get yourself a tiller handle extension. I have one and it makes stearing and controlling the motor much easier.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 24, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Once you get the mount sorted out I suggest you also get yourself a tiller handle extension. I have one and it makes stearing and controlling the motor much easier.



+1 I NEED TO GET ONE MYSELF


----------



## ohiobass (Jun 24, 2011)

yep, I may get one for it.
I have one on my Grumman bassboat, along with a on/off/momentary foot switch for it! Another must! :wink:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BAKM60


----------



## nomowork (Jun 24, 2011)

I also turned my handle around on my MK.

I made a small plywood deck on the bow and mounted a Bass Pro Shop universal motor mount on it. 

https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Universal-Trolling-Motor-Bracket/product/58551/-1113471

Hasn't been in the water yet, but looks like it will clear the hull and will be deep enough.


----------



## ohiobass (Jun 25, 2011)

nomowork said:


> I also turned my handle around on my MK.
> 
> I made a small plywood deck on the bow and mounted a Bass Pro Shop universal motor mount on it.
> 
> ...




hmmmm? :-k :-k 
That looks like an idea!
Haven't done anything yet, but that looks like it'll put the tm in a better position (more front forward) and it's removable, which is a big plus for me.
Thanks! 8)


----------



## lswoody (Jun 25, 2011)

ohiobass said:


> I've read here that all you have to do, if wanting to mount a transom mount tm on the bow, is to unscrew the head, and turn it around 180 degress, and make a mount fot it.
> Is this true?
> looking to get a 45lb MK Endura transon mount and mount it on the bow of a 12 ft Sears Gamefisher semi V.
> 
> Thanks in advance 8)



I've done this with an older Minn Kota and also with a Motor Guide and it was easy and worked great.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 25, 2011)

ohiobass said:


> Haven't done anything yet, but that looks like it'll put the tm in a better position (more front forward) and it's removable, which is a big plus for me.
> Thanks! 8)



I had actually bought that bracket for a fiberglass boat, but the transom wasn't perfectly vertical so I couldn't use it on that boat. It would hang over the side too far and that foot bracket was too small to hang anything on it.

I think it'll work on the aluminum boat because the block of "wood" will be resting on the front deck instead of hanging over the side.


----------

